
Ask HN: How can I confuse an ion stream weapon? - mc_vala
If there was an electrical stream via ions by say a tesla weapon that doesnt exist yet.<p>I am wondering how I can confuse it enough (reverse the polarity) or shield.<p>The best I can come up with is hanging grounded wires, magnets or small running electrical on the ceiling.<p>I know of faraday cages.<p>tl;dr: i need to alter polarity of ions in my room, as they come in at electrical faster than light speed, enough to block an ion stream (phaser weapon)
======
DrScump
The cheapest mechanism is the tinfoil hat.

~~~
mc_vala
thanks

(and breastplate!)

